# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Visual Studio 2013- Newbie- Buttons Click Text Change

## thepcguy

Hey all,
I've just started playing around with Visual Studio 2013. I'm trying to get used to it, I don't have much programming experience, except for a bit of Python. Anyways, I have the following question:
I created a button. I would like the button to change its text each time its clicked. I managed to do it for a single click, by using the Click event and doing Button.Context = "blah", hence changing the text on the button from its initial value to blah. But now I would like to change this text 'blah' to something else, when the button is clicked for the 2nd time, and change it to something else again, when the button is clicked again. How would I do this?
Thanks for the help in advance!  :Smilie: 

PS: I'm not sure if this is the right category to post this in, please move it if you feel it belongs somewhere else...thanks!

----------


## 4x2y

Define static counter and increase it each click and according to its value change the text, e.g.



```
Private Sub Button1_Click(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
Static c As Integer
c += 1
If c = 1 Then
    Button1.Text = "blah 1"
ElseIf c = 2 Then
    Button1.Text = "blah 2"
ElseIf c = 3 Then
    Button1.Text = "blah 3"
    c = 0 ' reset the counter
End If

End Sub
```

----------


## thepcguy

Thanks a lot, appreciate the help!
Another question, could you please suggest some really good resources for me to learn from, since I'm new to visual studio?

----------

